# injectable iron



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Is this okay for inject able iron supplement?
If so what is the dosage?

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=iron injectable

When people use red cell is it pellets like for horses or a liquid?
What does anyone prefer?

Thanks


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I've used the injectable iron in severely anemic goats and didn't have any issues with it. I didn't use the amounts given because its easily overdosed. I personally feel less is better when giving injectable iron. For a young goat I give 1.5 CC's IM, for an adult I give 3 CC's IM. Check for color in 4 weeks before deciding to give another dose. I do not give this type orally.

Red cell is a little different and should only be used in critical, life threatening emergencies because its really hard on the stomach and liver. Normally I'll give 5 CC's a day for no more than a week to give energy in anemic situations and give it in conjunction with the injectable. The Red cell give a boost till the injectable starts working. 
If the goat is only slightly anemic I only give the injectable iron and check again in 4 weeks because the injectable is slow acting.

I don't give either of these to babies unless its lost a lot of blood.


----------

